# Gotta Ask About the Green Dots



## sattie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok, It is driving me nuts... on your profile page, what are those little green dots????  And why do I have so few of them compared to other people?  Does it mean that I am a meanie or something?  

Just wondered, I pretty much figured out the answers to my other questions in regards to this forum (like what ISO means because someone else asked!)  

Please fill me in on the green dot mystery!


----------



## Alix (Mar 14, 2006)

Its related to your karma. The more karma you have the nicer things it will say about you. Wave your cursor over it and see what it says about you.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 14, 2006)

p.s. You'll get more karma the longer you're here.


----------



## sattie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ahhhhh, ok, thanks.  Guess I need to work on that.  Now I don't have to lay awake at night wondering about the green dots!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 14, 2006)

The karma adds up fast.  Keep smiling.

ISO stands for 'In Search Of' and is used whensomeone is looking for a specific recipe. e.g. "ISO Beef Stew Recipe"


----------



## sattie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ok, now I look and I have like a million green dots!!!  Now I feel kinda bad, like I did it to get more green dots...... anyhow, got a smile on my face now!!!  LOL....you guys are a hoot!!!     And I love ya!


----------



## corazon (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a black dot on my recent karma recieved list.  what is that about?  It was from someone who has never posted before.


----------



## sattie (Mar 14, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I have a black dot on my recent karma recieved list. what is that about? It was from someone who has never posted before.


 
Black dots???  Really, you can get black dots?  Here, let me see if I can help to fix that.........(clicking on karma button for corazon)


----------



## corazon (Mar 14, 2006)

lol.  Sattie, thanks!  I think it's a black dot because this person had no karma himself.  So he had no karma to give.


----------



## sattie (Mar 15, 2006)

*Np*

No problem (uh oh... I think I read this as being a pet peeve for someone on another thread... tee hee!), I am here to help!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 15, 2006)

you know what Sattie?  I've been around ALONG time and I didnt even know what they were....but hmm...look at that...now I know!


----------



## sattie (Mar 15, 2006)

tancowgirl.... all I knew is that I had only 3 dots and everyone else (at least it seemed) had tons on them.  I was wondering what I mas missin out on!!!


----------

